# Graphing solves



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 10, 2018)

Is there a timer/website in which it does a graph of all my solve from oldest to newest. Where each solve is graphed and I can see improvement over the X time? Thanks


----------



## Underwatercuber (Apr 10, 2018)

I use google sheets for my 3bld sessions, I just link up the columns so I can see my improvement over time in overall speed, memo speed, execution speed and accuracy.

Edit: there is a time trend is a tool in Cs timer which shows a graph of your progression.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 10, 2018)

Underwatercuber said:


> I use google sheets for my 3bld sessions, I just link up the columns so I can see my improvement over time in overall speed, memo speed, execution speed and accuracy.


Do you have to enter times manualy? I plan to do 2x2 ao1000. So entering 1000 times would stink.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Apr 10, 2018)

Cubemania does that.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 10, 2018)

I just created an account at Cubemania. Ill do and ao100 and see how it works. How do you reset a session?


----------



## Thom S. (Apr 10, 2018)

My Android Timer does that, but I think that doesn't help you


----------



## Mr.Roux86 (Apr 11, 2018)

CStimer does enter your times automatically. It is very useful. I had a session of about 2500 solves and a time trend that showed times even when I still used CFOP. But I accidentally deleted it lol.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 11, 2018)

How do you view it then?


----------



## Sue Doenim (Apr 11, 2018)

It's in tools.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 11, 2018)

I just played around with it, do you mean time distribution or time trend or other?

E-Oooh trend. Thanks!


----------



## AlphaSheep (Apr 11, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Is there a timer/website in which it does a graph of all my solve from oldest to newest. Where each solve is graphed and I can see improvement over the X time? Thanks


Any timer that let's you copy your time out will work. You can then copy them into any software to plot graphs.

I used to do that, but now I have an automated system which extracts the times directly from Prisma on my computer and PlusTimer on my phone, links directly to the WCA database and then plots them in Python to produce this:


----------



## tristof (Oct 9, 2021)

AlphaSheep said:


> Any timer that let's you copy your time out will work. You can then copy them into any software to plot graphs.
> 
> I used to do that, but now I have an automated system which extracts the times directly from Prisma on my computer and PlusTimer on my phone, links directly to the WCA database and then plots them in Python to produce this:


That looks very nice and exactly what I need. Would you be willing to share your python script? Or is it somewhere on GitLab or other versioning system? Thanks!


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 9, 2021)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Is there a timer/website in which it does a graph of all my solve from oldest to newest. Where each solve is graphed and I can see improvement over the X time? Thanks


I just use a highly tailored google sheets to track my BLD solves. There is a lot that you can do with spreadsheets. You never know.


----------

